
Google Trends suggests Covid-19 already peaked between March 15-21 - fragsworth
https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?geo=US&q=cough,fever
======
fragsworth
I'm not saying it necessarily proves it, but I'd like to hear people's takes
on this, and how much panic searching might have had an impact.

------
Oblouk
Interesting, looking back further it seems searches for these symptoms are
associated with flu seasonality.

~~~
nefitty
I came to that conclusion. I'm trying different searches that might be more
unique to covid-19, like labored breathing. I'm trying to think of other
proxies, maybe things like "coronavirus home remedy", etc.

